# LA Midnight Ridazz 1 Yr. Anniversary



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Almost 200 bikes took to the streets of LA last night for the Midnight Ridazz 1 Yr. Anniversary Ride. Great bikes, great people. Organized by the Bicycle Kitchen. Great party with live music and cerveza at the end.

If you rode, feel free to add your own pics.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey fun pics!

I was bummed that I couldn't make it last nite to the Ridazz anniversary. 

Where was the party afterwards?


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

meat tooth paste said:


> Hey fun pics!
> 
> I was bummed that I couldn't make it last nite to the Ridazz anniversary.
> 
> Where was the party afterwards?



I wish you could have made it, Meat. The party was up in the hills of Echo Park.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Riding after dark*



northcoast said:


> Almost 200 bikes took to the streets of LA last night for the Midnight Ridazz 1 Yr. Anniversary Ride. Great bikes, great people. Organized by the Bicycle Kitchen. Great party with live music and cerveza at the end.
> 
> If you rode, feel free to add your own pics.


Until I began commuting in winter, I never rode at night. Now, I actually enjoy it. The ride looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkS said:


> Until I began commuting in winter, I never rode at night. Now, I actually enjoy it. The ride looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for the pics.


Yeah Mark, riding at night is really cool. Last night after the ride/party, a group of us rode back to the west via Sunset Blvd. at 3:00am. It was awesome. Not very many cars, perfect weather.
Glad you enjoyed the pics,


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Until I began commuting in winter, I never rode at night. Now, I actually enjoy it...


 I love riding at nite. As a matter of fact, I prefer it. It's a whole different experience that is more peaceful and quiet. 

I often ride to my girlfriends place after 1am and it's a different world sans cars.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> I love riding at nite. As a matter of fact, I prefer it.


I second that. Though it's a little tougher to do when you're married!


----------



## Clyde Commuter (Feb 1, 2005)

northcoast said:


> Almost 200 bikes took to the streets of LA last night for the Midnight Ridazz 1 Yr. Anniversary Ride. Great bikes, great people. Organized by the Bicycle Kitchen. Great party with live music and cerveza at the end.
> 
> If you rode, feel free to add your own pics.


Great stuff Northcoast.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

I was gonna say there was somthing missing from that ride untill i saw the Kegs 

Just added that to the list of rides to get too!!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*my old scene!*



northcoast said:


> Almost 200 bikes took to the streets of LA last night for the Midnight Ridazz 1 Yr. Anniversary Ride. Great bikes, great people. Organized by the Bicycle Kitchen. Great party with live music and cerveza at the end.
> 
> If you rode, feel free to add your own pics.


Nice post T,

I used to love midnight alleycats and crazy street rides like that. Looks like you had a huge turnout! 

RB


----------

